# [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld



## Genius2 (25. April 2006)

*[Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*

Hi Leute

Ich suche einen Händler mit viel Geld. (und bevor jetzt sowas kommt wie "Da gibt es doch einen Bug und dennen geht nie da Geld aus")

aber ich suche einen Händler der wirklich viel Gold dabei hat weil ich habe jetzt einige Rüstungsteile und Schwerter und Ringe usw die weit mehr Wert sind als die Händer an Gold besitzen (zumindest die die ich gefunden habe 1000 Gold oder 1200) 

Also wenn jemand von euch einen Händler mit mehr oder viel mehr als 1200 Goldstücken kennt dann soll er das bitte hier reinposten.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Killtech (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				Genius2 am 25.04.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich suche einen Händler mit viel Geld. (und bevor jetzt sowas kommt wie "Da gibt es doch einen Bug und dennen geht nie da Geld aus")
> 
> ...


Ich war bislang bei so ziemlich jedem Händler, und keiner hatte mehr als 1200 Goldstücke zur Verfügung.

Allerdings gibt es eine Mod, die dem Spiel einen Schwarzmarkt nordwestlich der Kaiserstadt hinzufügt. Die Händler dort besitzen 10000 Goldstücke, wodurch ich wertvolle Items viel profitabler verkaufen lassen.

Hier der Link zu der Mod.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Pheonixx (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*

Wozu die Mod? Ich hatte trotz "geringer" Verlaufspreise recht schnell 100000 Goldstücke parat. Wenn man höhere Verkaufspreise will sollte man sich in der Handelsfertigkeit steigern, dann kann man ab Stufe 75 jedem Händler einmalig 500 Gold geben, die hat er dann dauerhaft zur Verfügung.

Wer jetzt schon wegen der Preise meckert wird wohl ab dem nächsten Patch (wenn mal endlich einer kommt) erschrecken. Eigentlich war vorgesehen dass das Gold eines Händlers beim Verkauf von Gegenständen sinkt. Nach dem Verkauf einer magischen Waffe hättten die meisten Händler also erst nach 24 Stunden wieder Gold um mit dem Spieler zu Handeln.


----------



## Mancini (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*

Wer nicht lesen will,bei welcher Gilde er einen neuen Händler zur Verfügung hat,liest nicht weiter:



Spoiler



Fathis Ules in der Kaiserstadt arbeitet als Hehler und hat 1500 Goldstücke.Bei ihm kann man allerdings erst verkaufen,wenn man ein paar Aufgaben vom Graufuchs gelöst hat.


----------



## Killtech (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				Pheonixx am 25.04.2006 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu die Mod? Ich hatte trotz "geringer" Verlaufspreise recht schnell 100000 Goldstücke parat. Wenn man höhere Verkaufspreise will sollte man sich in der Handelsfertigkeit steigern, dann kann man ab Stufe 75 jedem Händler einmalig 500 Gold geben, die hat er dann dauerhaft zur Verfügung.


Weil es einfach schwachsinnig ist, einen Gegenstand mit einem Wert von 20000 Goldstücken für lächerliche 1200 Goldstücke zu verkaufen. Die 500 Goldstücke extra für den Händler machen es auch nicht glaubhafter.



> Wer jetzt schon wegen der Preise meckert wird wohl ab dem nächsten Patch (wenn mal endlich einer kommt) erschrecken. Eigentlich war vorgesehen dass das Gold eines Händlers beim Verkauf von Gegenständen sinkt. Nach dem Verkauf einer magischen Waffe hättten die meisten Händler also erst nach 24 Stunden wieder Gold um mit dem Spieler zu Handeln.


Bescheuertes System. Bei dem ganzen Zeug was Banditen und Co. droppen, ist das irgendwie kontraproduktiv.

Sollte ein offizieller Patch erscheinen, dann werde ich es mir dreimal überlegen, ob ich diesen installieren werde. Mit den bislang erschienen inoffiziellen Mods und Fixes hat man mittlerweile ein recht gutes Gesamtpaket, welches Bethesda mit ihrem ersten Patch bestimmt nicht so hinbekommen werden.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Natschlaus (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				Killtech am 25.04.2006 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> MfG, Killtech



Killtech hats raus.


----------



## Pheonixx (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				Wakka am 25.04.2006 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Killtech am 25.04.2006 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In meinen Augen grenzt das an Cheating. Wer mit dem Balancing nicht zurecht kommt soll Gameboy spielen...
Bei Morrowind war das System übrigends genauso.


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				Pheonixx am 25.04.2006 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu die Mod? Ich hatte trotz "geringer" Verlaufspreise recht schnell 100000 Goldstücke parat.  .


 wie denn das? bzw. was heißt für dich "schnell"?

ich bin level 20 und gurke mit 12.000 gold rum, und wenn ich 80% der aurüstung nciht gefunden hätte wären es noch deutlich weniger...

oder gest du nach jedem kleinen fund erstmal verkaufen?


----------



## Blacky15 (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*

also ich geh nach jedes mal wenn ich nix mehr tragen kann verkaufen....
und ich hab auch nen lvl 24 char und bei dem hab ich auch immer zischen 10000-16000 gold...
ich finde nebenbei dass man auch nicht mehr braucht esd ist ohnehin schon einfach genug da brauch ich auch nicht noch gold um meine skills zu pushen und die fetten item findest du eh und kaufst sie nicht.....

das ist jetzt schon wirklich ein fall wo so ein mod schon zu cheaten gehört....
weil alle anderen mods die ich kenne machen das siel nur schöner, schwerer aber sicher nicht einfacher (bis auf die superwaffen)

also wenn du schon mehr gold haben wills dann dreh entweder den schwierigkeitsgrad runter weil du so unfähig bist oder cheate dir gold her....

mfg blacky


----------



## Killtech (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				Herbboy am 25.04.2006 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> wie denn das? bzw. was heißt für dich "schnell"?
> 
> ich bin level 20 und gurke mit 12.000 gold rum, und wenn ich 80% der aurüstung nciht gefunden hätte wären es noch deutlich weniger...
> 
> oder gest du nach jedem kleinen fund erstmal verkaufen?


Das ist eigentich gar kein Problem. Sämtliche Rüstungen und Waffen, die die Gegner liegen lassen werden eingesammelt und beim nächsten Händler verkauft. Wenn man das immer wieder tut, kommt man sehr schnell zu viel Gold. Bin momentan auf Level 37 und kann mich vor Gold kaum retten (ohne Black Market Mod, da ich diesen erst seit ca. 2 Tagen installiert habe), obwohl ich schon sämtliche Häuser und Einrichtungsgegenstände gekauft habe.

@Pheonixx: Der Cheatingvorwurf hinkt gewaltig. Die Items muss man sich immernoch selbst zusammensuchen bzw. erkämpfen. Zudem ist nur ein kleiner Teil der Gegenstände richtig viel Wert, und verdient es auf dem Schwarzmarkt verkauft zu werden. Wie man die Mod handhabt, liegt somit ganz allein in der Einstellung des Spielers.

Zum Thema Balancing: Bei Oblivon stimmt das Balancing an fast allen Ecken und Enden nicht. Die Frage ist, warum viele Gegenstände einen so hohen Verkaufswert verpasst bekommen  haben, wenn man bei den originalen Händlern nur so wenig dafür bekommt. Es wäre um einiges klüger gewesen die Ausgangswerte der Items nach unten zu korrigieren, um das Verhältnis glaubhafter zu machen.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				Killtech am 25.04.2006 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 25.04.2006 17:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 naja, bis level 37 ist aber weit entfernt von phoenix erwähntem "schnell"...  schnell ist für mich, dass ich nicht die ersten 7 spieltage lang bei 2 stunden gamen am tag mir vieles nicht leisten kann...  ich spiel jetzt seit gut 2 wochen und kann mir nicht mal ruhigen gewissens ein haus kaufen, ohne "angst" zu haben, mir dann zB nen neuen zauber nicht leisten zu können.

und als nicht-reiner-kämpfer muss man oft sachen liegen lassen. ich hab grad erst 2 rüstungen zu 800 gold nicht mehr mitnehmen können, ohne meine eigenen gegenstände zu verlieren, weil ich noch 2 schwerter zu je 1200 dabei hatte...


----------



## Achzo (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				Pheonixx am 25.04.2006 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> In meinen Augen grenzt das an Cheating. Wer mit dem Balancing nicht zurecht kommt soll Gameboy spielen...




Singleplayerspiel!


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				Achzo am 25.04.2006 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Pheonixx am 25.04.2006 16:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




cheaten heißt doch nicht, dass es MP sein muss...     chaets gab es schon in den 80er jahren, da gab es noch gar kein echtes MP...


ich würde nie das normale game umgehen, um mir vorteile zu schaffen, außer es wäe ein bug.


----------



## LordMephisto (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				Herbboy am 25.04.2006 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Achzo am 25.04.2006 17:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke Achzo meint eher das jeder der im SP cheaten will es einfach tun kann. Möchte gerne mal wissen warum SP cheater als nichtskönner dargestellt werden.. Im MP ist cheaten mist, klar. Aber im SP soll doch cheaten wer will. Wenn mir das Game dadurch besser gefällt, da muss man dann nicht mit dem Gameboy Argument um sich hauen.


----------



## Pheonixx (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*

Mir ist das eigentlich auch egal wer cheatet und wer nicht, solande er das im Singleplayer tut. Der Spruch mit dem Gameboy ist mir nur so rausgerutscht und eigentlich nebensächlich. Mich hat einfach aufgeregt, dass ich Leute aufregen die Verkaufspreise wären nicht hoch genug. Für mich war übrigends die beste Möglichkeit schnell Geld zu verdienen die Alchemie. Da konnte man in den Städten bei Händlern einfach billig viele Rohstoffe kaufen und die dann oft für das 10fache(wenn der skill gut ist) verkaufen. Ich bin tatsächlich oft Verkaufen gegangen. Am Anfang bringts zwar nicht so mörderviel, aber ab lvl 10 und vor allem ab den Toren von Oblivion bringts schon was. Hilfreich waren zB ein "Feder"-Schild mit einem Feder-wert von 125 (erreicht durch Siegelstein). Auch Federspells und Tränke helfen den Charakter mit magischem Zeugs vollzupacken. Wenn man dann noch gut Feilschen kann um die kleinen Gegenstände gut zu verkaufen, dann ist man schnell ziemlich reich. Lohnend ist das zB bei Händlern wie dem "Stonewallshields" in der Kaiserstadt. Der hat 1200 Gold und ist Lehrling der Handelsfertigkeit. Ich hab zwar durch die Alchemie kräftig den Bug "umgangen" dass die Händler kein Geld verlieren, aber sobald das gefixed wird fang ich nen neuen char an.


----------



## Nixup (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				Pheonixx am 25.04.2006 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab zwar durch die Alchemie kräftig den Bug "umgangen" dass die Händler kein Geld verlieren, aber sobald das gefixed wird fang ich nen neuen char an.



Wieso sollte das gefixt werden? Mir erscheint das nicht als "Bug"! In Morrowind war das vielleicht anders, aber ich finds gut so! Ich kam übrigens sehr schwer zu viel Gold!
Konnte nie viel tragen, da ich mich auf Schleichen + Pfeil und Bogen spezialisiert hab! Aber na ja... ab Lvl 10 wie du sagst, ist das echt kein Problem mehr!


----------



## Pheonixx (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				Nixup am 25.04.2006 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Pheonixx am 25.04.2006 18:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wurde schon offiziell als ungewollt bekanntgegeben soweit ich mich recht erinnere(Meldung in irgendnem onlinetest des Spiels). Und wenn es ein Bug ist, soll er auch gefixed werden. Er bringt dann das von den Programmierern erdachte Balancing durcheinander. Ich bin Jemand, der gerne Spiele spielt wie sie erdacht wurden (gut, bei Oblivion hab ich jetzt aufgrund der Interfaceschnitzer durch Mods ne Ausnahme gemacht). Wenn Oblivion nicht so ist wie sie es gerne haben wollten, sollen sie es patchen und zu diesem Spiel machen. Wenns mir nicht gefällt, dann deinstalliere ich das Game halt und spiele ungepatched.


----------



## Nixup (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				Pheonixx am 25.04.2006 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Nixup am 25.04.2006 18:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann frag ich mich doch wieder einmal, wie sehr sie das Spiel getestet haben?!? Sowas fällt doch sofort auf! Ich teste doch, ob kaufen und verkaufen reibungslos über die Bühne geht?!?

Ich versteh die Entwickler echt nicht! Sollen sie es von mir aus patchen... mir machts auch so Spaß


----------



## Achzo (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				LordMephisto am 25.04.2006 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 25.04.2006 17:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dankeschön für die Ausführung... hast ein Bier gut 
Ich wars / bins nur leid das jedesmal wieder zu schreiben... vielleicht sollt ichs in meine Sig packen *g*


----------



## LordMephisto (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				Achzo am 25.04.2006 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Dankeschön für die Ausführung... hast ein Bier gut





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shimmyrot (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



> Wieso sollte das gefixt werden? Mir erscheint das nicht als "Bug"! In Morrowind war das vielleicht anders, aber ich finds gut so! Ich kam übrigens sehr schwer zu viel Gold!


Fände es auch unsinnig, wenn es gefixt wird. Grade in Morrowind war es so das man einfach 24 h neben dem Händler gewartet hat, bis er wieder Geld hatte.
Das könnte man in Oblivion bei einigen Gegenständen auch machen, somit ist das in meiner Sicht ein "Service" der Entwickler.


----------



## Pheonixx (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				shimmyrot am 25.04.2006 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wieso sollte das gefixt werden? Mir erscheint das nicht als "Bug"! In Morrowind war das vielleicht anders, aber ich finds gut so! Ich kam übrigens sehr schwer zu viel Gold!
> 
> 
> Fände es auch unsinnig, wenn es gefixt wird. Grade in Morrowind war es so das man einfach 24 h neben dem Händler gewartet hat, bis er wieder Geld hatte.
> Das könnte man in Oblivion bei einigen Gegenständen auch machen, somit ist das in meiner Sicht ein "Service" der Entwickler.


Ich fände es Sinnvoll wenn es abseits der normalen Ayleidensammler (schreibt man die alten Elfenrasse so? Hab grad nicht den Nerv nachzusehen  ) auch Sammler für andere magische Items gäbe. Die sollten dann nach Möglichkeit schonmal was mehr zB für nen magischen Ring berappen. Später findet man ja Ringe die bis zu 8000 Gold Wert sind, zB 

http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/1642/ringdervollendung0uk.png
oder http://img290.imageshack.us/img290/222/ringdeskrieges5nx.png
Die hab ich auch im "[Oblivion]Zeigt her eure.."-Thread im Bilderforum mit Preis abgebildet. Die hab ich hinter den Toren von Oblivion gefunden, so ab lvl 25. 

Wenn die von einem Sammler für zumindest die Hälfte abgekauft würden wäre es schon einmal ein Kompromiss.

Ich fands in Morrowind auch maln bisschen nervig, dass man immer warten musste bis wieder Geld beim Händler verfügbar war. Bei Oblivion wäre das vermutlich nicht anders. Ein Problem hätte ich trotzdem nicht, da es so viele Händler gibt, vor allem in der Kaiserstadt, welche viel Gold haben, und man ab Handelsfertigkeit lvl 50 jedem Händler alles andrehen kann. Also Geldmangel herrscht bei mir  meist nur am Anfang.


----------



## DerHuj (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*

bei morrowind gab es soweit ich mich erinnern kann aber einen von diesen verwirrten kreaturen mit den langen ohren in einer bar. dieser freak hatte immer 5000 dabei. war natürlich nicht immer einfach hinzukommen aber doch ein gewaltiger monetenschub.


offtopic: gibts bei oblivion auch tränke oder zauber durch die ich fliegen kann? bin nun lvl 14 und hab noch nix entdeckt oder auch nur nicht verstanden (english)

grüße - derhuj


----------



## Pheonixx (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				DerHuj am 25.04.2006 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> bei morrowind gab es soweit ich mich erinnern kann aber einen von diesen verwirrten kreaturen mit den langen ohren in einer bar. dieser freak hatte immer 5000 dabei. war natürlich nicht immer einfach hinzukommen aber doch ein gewaltiger monetenschub.
> 
> 
> offtopic: gibts bei oblivion auch tränke oder zauber durch die ich fliegen kann? bin nun lvl 14 und hab noch nix entdeckt oder auch nur nicht verstanden (english)
> ...


Hab mit level 30 auch noch kein Mittel zum Fliegen gefunden. Wird wohl nicht unterstützt   .


----------



## IXS (25. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*

Hm...
Ich habe ja nicht so viel Zeit Oblivion zu spielen und bin jetzt Level 22. Besitze knapp 80000 Goldstücke, 2 Häuser und die Händler fressen mir aus den Händen, da mein Handelsgeschick sehr gut ist.

Wenn man Oblivion Fehler ankreiden kann, dann z.B. die deutsche Übersetzung und dass man für die Menüführung Maus UND Tastatur braucht.... aber das Balancing? 
Sicher nicht.
Wenn es mal "ungleich" zugeht sollte man mal etwas mehr in Cyrodiil herumstöbern. Irgenwo befindet sich ein "Item" oder eine fehlende "Lektion".

Mann.... Ich spiele nicht erst seit gestern, und habe auch schon einige "reine" Rollenspiele angespielt... Aber nur Oblivion hat mich bis jetzt so "gefesselt".


----------



## butt3rkeks (26. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				Killtech am 25.04.2006 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Genius2 am 25.04.2006 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin ich zu doof oder warum finde ich den net ?^^ Wenns dir keine umstände amcht, könntest du mal nen Screen von deiner Karte posten auf dem angezeigt wird, wo sich der Schwarzmarkt befindet ^^


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				IXS am 25.04.2006 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man Oblivion Fehler ankreiden kann, dann z.B. die deutsche Übersetzung und dass man für die Menüführung Maus UND Tastatur braucht....


 wo braucht man denn bei der menüführung beides, außer beim aufrufen des inventars die TAB-taste und beim belegen der schnelltasten die jeweilige zahl...?


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (26. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*

Also wenn es so wie bei Morrowind ist ,dann macht den Gegenstand ins Handelsfenster ,holt euch Sachen vom Händler, bis der Verkaufspreis so niedrig ist ,dass sich der Händler das leisten kann und die Gegenstände , die ihr gekauft habt , verteilt ihr an die anderen Händler.

Vielleicht gibt es auch wieder irgendwelche Kraturen mit enorm viel Geld (Schlammkrabbe oder Kriecher)

Die müsste man dann halt suchen.


----------



## Genius2 (26. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				butt3rkeks am 26.04.2006 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Killtech am 25.04.2006 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der Scharzmarkt ist auf der Oblivion Überschitskarte Markiert du kannst sogar per Schnellreise funktion dahin reisen ohne jemals dort gewesen zu sein.
Guck einfach nach der ist Nord Westlich außerhalb der Kaiserstadt auf der Großen Insel.


----------



## butt3rkeks (27. April 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				Genius2 am 26.04.2006 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Scharzmarkt ist auf der Oblivion Überschitskarte Markiert du kannst sogar per Schnellreise funktion dahin reisen ohne jemals dort gewesen zu sein.
> Guck einfach nach der ist Nord Westlich außerhalb der Kaiserstadt auf der Großen Insel.


   Danke *schäm*


----------



## revans-erbe (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*

Mal eine abschließende Frage: Gibt es jetzt eigtl. einen Händler, der mehr als 1500 Septimen hat, oder nicht?
Und haben die Händler mehr Geld wenn man ein höheres lvl hat?


----------



## Leonard-Cohen (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*

Hmm.
Bogen nehmen -> Pfeil spannen(nicht loslassen!!) -> Inventar ->Versuchen Gegenstand fallen lassen(da müsste stehen das es nicht geht) -> Pfeil schießen 
Folge:  Du bekommst den gewünschten Gegenstand so oft,wie viele Pfeile du von einer Sorte ausgerüstet hast.
Z.b:
Rüstung X -> 32 EisenPfeile -> du lässt 32 X Rüstungen fallen.
Jetzt alle verkaufen.


----------



## Tiger39 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				revans-erbe am 10.12.2006 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine abschließende Frage: Gibt es jetzt eigtl. einen Händler, der mehr als 1500 Septimen hat, oder nicht?
> Und haben die Händler mehr Geld wenn man ein höheres lvl hat?



Wenn du Mehrer Gegenstände hast, und alle nicht aufeinmal verkaufen kannst weil der Händler nicht genug Gold hat, musst du die Teile einzeln verkaufen und es geht   .

PS: Habe mir die Posts davor nicht komplett durchgelesen und entschuldige mich wenn das schon gesagt wurde.

gruß


----------



## HanFred (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*



			
				Leonard-Cohen am 10.12.2006 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm.
> Bogen nehmen -> Pfeil spannen(nicht loslassen!!) -> Inventar ->Versuchen Gegenstand fallen lassen(da müsste stehen das es nicht geht) -> Pfeil schießen
> Folge:  Du bekommst den gewünschten Gegenstand so oft,wie viele Pfeile du von einer Sorte ausgerüstet hast.
> Z.b:
> ...


bugusing sucks.


----------



## Sway82 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: [Oblivion] Händler mit viel Geld*

Ich hab das O³ Mod Installiert, da liegt noch n Mod bei das die Händler wirklich das Geld was sie euch geben abgezogen wird bzw. wenn ihr was kauft es dazu kommt, und ich hab schon mehrere Händler gehabt die mehr als 2500Septime haben (weiss nich ob die NPC's meine Rüssi gekauft haben oder so, z.B. die Umbra-Ebenholz Rüssi). Das Mod an sich is auch ganz geil 

http://jorgeoscuro.googlepages.com/

Das Plugin für die Händler heisst Living Economy, wärmstens zu empfehlen zwecks Realismus, finde ich!


----------

